# Enough with all the wind



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Got my anchor set on the sweet spot and had an incoming tide. Rods never stopped going down.. Well till the tide stopped and the wind kicked up. Then it is try again in a couple more spots. Got two sets of doubles just before tide died. A little sunburnt but all in all we got lots of fish and one nice one. 

























Capt Mike


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

hey mike nice fish where are the blue fish that is the ?.....lol :fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

